# Carbon Rail Saddle Problem



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a Selle Italia SLR saddle with carbon rail in size 7 x 9mm and my Specialized seatpost clamps just do not work with it because it has smaller diameter and seems to work with only round type saddle rail in size 7mm diameter. Do you guys know where can I buy this bigger size Specialized seatpost rail clamp so that I can use my SLR carbon rail saddle with it?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

You need a new seatpost, unfortunately. Spesh is very specific that their pre-2012 posts will not work with oversized saddles.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

skip the Spesh and go Thompson!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I dumped my S-Works seatpost (it was creaking anyways, and I tried everything) for a Ritchey Superlogic to use my carbon-railed SLR. I had to buy different clamps, but it has worked fine.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Ritchey SuperLogic with the Fizik carbon 7x9.6mm seat post clamp should work for most saddles with carbon rails. My Selle Italia Flite with carbon rails worked with this post & clamp combination but not with my Thomson. And for extra lightness you can swap out the bolt with a Ti one. However I prefer Thomson and use it own my bikes with non-carbon rails. As I don't ever have to worry about over tightening the seat post clamp.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

I have a 2010 Allez Comp and want to replace the saddle with a San Marco Rolls. The rails on the San Marco are a little closer together than the Specialized saddle that came with the bike and it won't fit. I have never seen that before. I now have to buy another seat post.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

I have a brand spanking new Selle Italia SLR with carbon rails n can't use it n I can't change the seatpost on my Venge. LoL. The Specialized Store says they have put in the order for the square rail clamps. Hopefully it arrives quick.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

ianho said:


> I have a brand spanking new Selle Italia SLR with carbon rails n can't use it n I can't change the seatpost on my Venge. LoL. The Specialized Store says they have put in the order for the square rail clamps. Hopefully it arrives quick.


Please let us (or just me) know when it arrives. That is the main thing that is putting the damper on getting a venge over a tarmac, can't use the one saddle that I love because it has carbon rails and is only made with them.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

GTR2ebike said:


> Please let us (or just me) know when it arrives. That is the main thing that is putting the damper on getting a venge over a tarmac, can't use the one saddle that I love because it has carbon rails and is only made with them.


I'm in Malaysia, so only god knows how long it's gonna take for the order to arrive...........


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

The Specialized Store just told me the carbon rail clamps for Venge will only arrive in February. Bloody ridiculous....................


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

parity said:


> My Selle Italia Flite with carbon rails worked with this post & clamp combination but not with my Thomson....


I don't understand this at all. The Thompson Masterpiece instructions are quite clear how to clamp on carbon rails. Works fine on my Fizik Antares 00


----------

